# Local warm water plants for Discus tank?



## barkmanusd (Apr 23, 2008)

I was a member of this forum several years ago and stumbled accross it again! I'm really sorry I missed this past weekend'smeeting. I would really like to meet some of the members. As I read the forum it seems like a really friendly, sharing group of people.

I belong to several Discus/fish forums and there are extremely knowledgeable members but most seem to be rather clique-ish. 

Regardless, I would really like to add some warm water plants to a 55 gallon discus tank which will assist with nitrates and aesthetics. Open to any and all suggestions on plant types and availability locally!! Thanks in advance!

Mark in Frisco!


----------



## agentgreen (Oct 1, 2007)

following this one, have a friend with a 90G discus tank that would benefit from the suggestions!


----------



## erock (May 19, 2008)

I keep wisteria, sag subulata, rotala indica, anubius nana and some type of val (I think italian, not sure) in my discus tank. Wisteria, IME, is great because it acts like a nitrate sponge but it also absorbs a lot of nutrients from the water which can halt the growth of other plants that share the tank.

Dallas North Aquarium usually has all of these on hand. Exotic Aquatics is another good stop in the Plano area.


----------



## barkmanusd (Apr 23, 2008)

Thanks Erock,

I currently have anubias (on driftwood), 2 lillies and wisteria. They are all doing well but none are very tall. Really need some height to balance out the aquarium. I had some crypto spiralis but it doesn't do well for me.


----------



## MacFan (Jul 30, 2006)

It's my understanding that fine leaf plants like Cabomba, etc are the plants that don't do well in warm water. 

Java Fern and Java Moss are nearly indestructible. Most Hygro is too. Jungle val is good as long as you don't use heavy doses of Excel in the tank. Also, most crypts are fine. I just replanted my Discus tank in mostly crypts, plus some anubias, java fern, and jungle val. But at one time, I was able to grow lots of other plants in there with varying degrees of success, influenced in my case probably more by light levels than temperature. 

Keep in mind that crypts might melt when you first get them as any major change in conditions can trigger "crypt melt" and many store bought plants are grown emmersed, but they will come back. 

Locally, Fish Gallery is probably your best bet overall. Or come to a meeting and get plenty of plants for free!

Michael


----------



## CrownMan (Sep 12, 2005)

I second the suggestion of using Crypts in warmer water. I have crypts in all of my tanks and they can get to 82 degrees in the summer. I have read many articles about finding crypts in nature at high water temps (over 90 degrees). I also use Hygro Angustafolia, Wisteria and Duckweed as fast growing nitrate hogs.


----------

